# Ugh, not again :\



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

To make the long story short I would like to use unetbootin on my usb drive; it says it can't find the drive and to reformat it to fat32; the problem is that I have to have it as ntfs for what I am doing.  I know I've done this before, I just can't remember how I did it last time.
It's not a high priority, I just would rather figure this out cause it's more of a annoyance than anything else.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 27, 2011)

What? Are you asking how to format a USB drive as Fat32?


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> What? Are you asking how to format a USB drive as Fat32?


Nope, I have it formated as ntfs; I'm trying to use unetbootin, but the problem is that it won't recognize the drive cause it's in ntfs and it's telling me to format it to fat32.
Tl;dr: why isn't unetbootin not recognizing a ntfs formated thumb drive?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Dec 27, 2011)

My guess would be that your version if unetbootin doesn't have the NTFS-3G driver installed, so thusly it can't read or write to NTFS formatted drives.


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 27, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> My guess would be that your version if unetbootin doesn't have the NTFS-3G driver installed, so thusly it can't read or write to NTFS formatted drives.


Ah I think I found the problem, I haven't needed to use unetbootin since last time I upgraded my ubuntu version to 11.10 and the driver was probably removed during the upgrade, as far as I can tell it's not installed :\
Anybody know where I can download the driver?


----------



## Leafblower29 (Dec 28, 2011)

Try:

```
sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
gksu ntfs-config
```


----------



## CannonFodder (Dec 28, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Try:
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
> ...


Apparently this bug isn't as easy to fix as I thought it was going to be; 
	
	



```
gksu ntfs-config
```
 isn't recognizing the thumdrive.  Is it possible that it's not unetbootin, but something else wrong?  If unetbootin can't find it and ntfs-config can't then it's unlikely the two are unrelated problems.  The problem is that I can move files and stuff to the thumbdrive just fine though, so why isn't it being recognized?


----------

